# TNK - Think Childcare Group



## System (5 October 2014)

Think Childcare and Education (TNK) intends to own and manage long day childcare facilities in Australia for children between the ages of six weeks and six years old, with an initial portfolio of thirty (30) owned Centres and seventeen (17) Externally Owned Centres that are managed by the Company.

Upon listing, Think Childcare and Education intends to acquire:

• 15 LEA Centres, located in Victoria, Sydney and the Central Coast (the LEA Centres); and
• A further 15 Childcare Centres located in Victoria from various owners (Baker Street Centres). Settlement of the Baker Street Centres is expected to occur within 2 months of Listing.

http://thinkchildcareandeducation.com


----------



## shouldaindex (18 April 2015)

*Re: TNK - Think Childcare and Education*

Anyone have experience with the child care industry or TNK specifically?

Doing my research, feel I have most of the fundamentals and information down pat, but always like hearing from people with more knowledge or experience than myself.


----------



## System (3 July 2015)

On July 1st, 2015, Think Childcare and Education Limited changed its name to Think Childcare Limited.


----------



## System (26 October 2021)

On October 25th, 2021, Think Childcare Group (TNK) was removed from the ASX's Official List in accordance with Listing Rule 17.11, following implementation of the TNK and Think Childcare Development Limited (‘TND’) scheme of arrangement.


----------

